# 4-week-old pigeon unable to stand!



## pigeon-talk (Jul 31, 2010)

Hi all, almost 3 weeks ago, we found a baby pigeon on the road, with several cuts and small puncture wounds.

We have to force feed him with a paste made of chick crumb, water and peanut butter.

He drinks water quite well, but he makes no move to eat by himself and he is now probably around 4 weeks old...so im worried why he isn't eating himself.

Also, he is so far unable to stand .... i put him down on the floor every so often and he flaps his wings and sort of pushes himself along with his legs but when we try to put him on his feet he just falls over. 

His feet aren't paralysed because when you hold him he grips your fingers with his claws.

I just want to know why he wont stand and if this is normal.

thanks!!!


----------



## Ede-bird (Jul 7, 2010)

Can you attach a picture of your baby? I'm no expert- but I do know that it will help out the experts tremendously! Thank you for the rescue of your pijie!


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

at 4 weeks he should beable to stand.. have you introduced a pigeon grain feed to him? he may lack calcium for strong bones or he has an injury of some sort.. can you take him to a vet?


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I would make sure his nutritional needs are met, and then start him on rehab right away, barring they are not sick or have splay leg/s.

I had two such youngsters that became more comfortable sitting down and flying to get somewhere, and after several weeks of making them stand and then coaxing them to walk-many times a day, they finally did. It is one thing to meet their nutritonal needs, and another to actually get them to move, don't delay, their muscles need development also.


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

I do agree w/ Spirit that I think you need to improve his/her diet, fast. It was great thinking in a pinch, but now's the time to get more balance there.

A 4-week old would not really be eating on their own yet...especially one human-raised.

I really do think a vet is the best course of action. It is sort of amazing the baby is alive, considering the injuries you described. Given that he/she was NOT treated with antibiotics, it could be he has developed an internal infection which needs some meds.

Post several photos, please. If we are lucky here, it may just be Splay-Leg syndrome, which is usually correctable to a good degree.

If you really cannot get some vet tests (physical exam and maybe bloodwork and poop analysis) - 

- and again I stress that anything less becomes just guesswork and could be off-mark -

- in my opinion I would start the baby on Cipro or Amoxycillin, change to feeding Kaytee Exact Formula, and then alternate feedings between the Formula and veggie-popping lukewarm peas and carrots (this to begin to acclimate her to solid foods).

The antibiotics would cover most internal infections (including bone infection) and the new food regimen would get some balance back, nutritionally.

It is good that the feet can grip. Is one leg particularly LESS active than the other ???

Thanks for saving her/him !


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

pigeon-talk said:


> Hi all, almost 3 weeks ago, we found a baby pigeon on the road, with several cuts and small puncture wounds.
> 
> We have to force feed him with a paste made of chick crumb, water and peanut butter.
> 
> ...



Yes a picture would help. Are his legs straight, or do they go out to the side? He could have a splayed leg or something.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Can you clarify where you are and what sort of pigeon this is? It could be suffering from a calcium and vitamin D3 deficiency, the European Wood Pigeon and the Eurasian Collared Dove are susceptible to this even in summer. Calcium and Vitamin 3 supplements strengthen the bones but also the muscles.


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Infection causing inflamation of the Kidneys can do this.

Back injury can do this.

Injury or inflamation effecting the Sciatic Nerve can do this.

Vitamin B deficiency can do this.

Calcium deficiency can do this.

Sprain or pulled Ligaments from a Fall can do this.

Some Viruses can do this.


Supplimental Calcium, D Vitamins, and B complex are fairly easy to provide, and might be what he needs.


Nerve injuries can take weeks or months to heal.


Watch out he does not injure his Wings thrashing or trying to move around.


Phil
Lv


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

You may or may not find any of these useful, if you are in the UK or ireland:

http://www.pigeonrescue.co.uk/rescuecentres.htm

http://www.irishwildlifematters.ie/animals/contacts.html

You may at least find someone who can see the bird first hand and advise

John


----------



## pigeon-talk (Jul 31, 2010)

i cant take him to a vet ..... not allowed  
but when he grips your finger, one of his claws doesnt move, so we think it mite be broken 
well thanks anyway for trying to help..im not sure he's going to make it because he's healthy enough but theres no way he'll survive if he cant stand ..

i cant put a picture up right now sorry!

in live in ireland, by the way.


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Be patient...

You can provide him with B & D Vitamin suppliments...and Calcium suppliments.

And or also, understand that if this is a Nerve condition/injury or Leg Sprain, that it takes "time" to heal.


This might mean weeks, or months.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Please don't give up on the little one, you have helped him survive so far!

You could get something like Zolcal or Calcivet and dose him according to instructions. That has done wonders for some of my rescues that can't stand. Brewers Yeast might also help.

It has been posted before, but this is a list of wildlife rescuers in Ireland - NOT VETS - that might be able to help you, I noticed that some specifically refer to pigeons: *Irish Wildlife Matters: Contacts*


----------



## jeo73 (Aug 1, 2010)

pigeon-talk said:


> Hi all, almost 3 weeks ago, we found a baby pigeon on the road, with several cuts and small puncture wounds.
> 
> We have to force feed him with a paste made of chick crumb, water and peanut butter.
> 
> ...


he probably has a broken rib from when he felt from the nest, iam like 95 per cent sure


----------

